# Rocket Espresso GIOTTO EVO



## frustin

I think this is going to be my next purchase. I have a Gaggia Classic, which i've had for a couple of years now (since being a member of this board). I'm thinking that the Evo would be a good upgrade which I dont think I'd need to change again for a long time.

I like americanos with a drop of single cream, 2-3 cups per day. Espressos are rare now.

People from bella-barista have given me some good advice as I thought I needed a twin tank, but a HX is more my cup of tea/coffee.


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah it's probably overkill to have a dual boiler machine if you're not steaming milk. A Giotto Evo should be nice and easy to get good espresso (and by extension, Americano) from.


----------



## Krax

frustin said:


> I think this is going to be my next purchase. I have a Gaggia Classic, which i've had for a couple of years now (since being a member of this board). I'm thinking that the Evo would be a good upgrade which I dont think I'd need to change again for a long time.
> 
> I like americanos with a drop of single cream, 2-3 cups per day. Espressos are rare now.
> 
> People from bella-barista have given me some good advice as I thought I needed a twin tank, but a HX is more my cup of tea/coffee.


Do you mind expanding on what they say at BB to convince you of this? I also take mine black and as a short Americano mostly. BB suggested to me drawing the water fresh from the tank every shot was the main advantage of a HX machine, although also said a twin boiler with PID gives a more consistent brew temperature without having to flush as per HX machines, You can always turn the steam boiler off if you do not use it very often.


----------



## hotmetal

That is true. The R58 has a setting where the steam boiler is disabled. But I don't know if I'd pay the extra for a dual boiler if I had no intention of using it.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Massive leap from a classic , a more than adequate machine for whatever your coffee demands , don't concern yourself with the whole cooling flush thing associated with HX machine , it really is no issue with this machine .

compared to the classic , biggest thing you will notice is consistency .


----------



## frustin

Krax said:


> Do you mind expanding on what they say at BB to convince you of this? I also take mine black and as a short Americano mostly. BB suggested to me drawing the water fresh from the tank every shot was the main advantage of a HX machine, although also said a twin boiler with PID gives a more consistent brew temperature without having to flush as per HX machines, You can always turn the steam boiler off if you do not use it very often.


Sure, they said given the way i take my coffee and the fact that I drink 2-3 cups per day (not a huge amount) a dual boiler would not be worth having as water can end up staying for long periods in a tank where it's not being used. Which is pretty much what they told you. The PID was considered not worth it because of the E61 group head (which this machine has) and there's this link http://community.wholelattelove.com/blogs/2513/the-e61-brew-group-demystifying-the-mystique which sort of confirms it.


----------



## frustin

Thecatlinux said:


> Massive leap from a classic...compared to the classic , biggest thing you will notice is consistency .


Think it's too much of a leap?


----------



## Mrboots2u

frustin said:


> Think it's too much of a leap?


A new machine ( hx /db ) will take away all those aches of temp stability of a classic/silvia

It will allow you to make consistent espresso , if you have good beans a good grinder and some good technique ...

All machines demand this of you , some like a classic/silvia demand you learn ways around their short comings also .....


----------



## frustin

Yeah, I bought the Eureka 65e when the the deal was on. The difference is amazing, when you stand it next to the old MC1 (which died).

I'm expecting the same sort of returns on the rocket.

Beans are always good.


----------



## Thecatlinux

frustin said:


> Think it's too much of a leap?


if you want to make your coffee making easier , pair this up with your grinder and you will be producing great shots straight out of the box .

The only reason I would upgrade my rocket is through choice not because I had too



frustin said:


> I'm expecting the same sort of returns on the rocket.


Difference from the classic will be massive .


----------



## Mrboots2u

frustin said:


> Yeah, I bought the Eureka 65e when the the deal was on. The difference is amazing, when you stand it next to the old MC1 (which died).
> 
> I'm expecting the same sort of returns on the rocket.
> 
> Beans are always good.


it will make it easier to make better espresso more of the time - consistent temp - more chance of consistent drink ( given Mastery of other variables- grind , etc and flushing technique )

If you have poor technique and understanding of what variables impact taste , then a new machine won't fix this ( I'm not saying this applies to you , just a comment in general )

you my need to adjust your grind as the benefits / effects of pre infusion abound ..


----------



## Glenn

frustin said:


> Think it's too much of a leap?


Not at all

The Rocket Giotto Evo is a lovely machine. Easy to use, consistent and totally the right recommendation for your drinking requirements

It gives you the flexibility to steam when required, but for the volume you'd use it for a Dual Boiler would be overkill

Use the money saved for a) training or b) beans


----------



## DoubleShot

Glenn said:


> Use the money saved for a) training or b) beans


You forgot:

c) both a + b


----------



## Krax

frustin said:


> Sure, they said given the way i take my coffee and the fact that I drink 2-3 cups per day (not a huge amount) a dual boiler would not be worth having as water can end up staying for long periods in a tank where it's not being used. Which is pretty much what they told you. The PID was considered not worth it because of the E61 group head (which this machine has) and there's this link http://community.wholelattelove.com/blogs/2513/the-e61-brew-group-demystifying-the-mystique which sort of confirms it.


Thanks, I am facing a similar dilemma and only want to upgrade once hence my debating the pros and cons. One potential advantage of the DB with PID is the ability to change the brew temperature for different roasts. Are you guys that recommend saving money and going for the HX suggesting this feature is of no real benefit? Anyone with a DB care to comment - is a DB only really worthwhile if you prefer milky drinks?

I intend revisiting BB and buying this week, so need to make up my mind soon! All feedback appreciated


----------



## frustin

Krax said:


> I intend revisiting BB and buying this week, so need to make up my mind soon! All feedback appreciated


what are you upgrading from?


----------



## Glenn

Krax said:


> ...is a DB only really worthwhile if you prefer milky drinks?


If you're espresso focussed then it's overkill

There are Rocket HX with PIDs which will help you adjust brew temperature easily

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-giotto-premium-plusv3-coffee-machine.html

Steaming with the HX machines is easy.

For home use no issue at all


----------



## Krax

frustin said:


> what are you upgrading from?


Classic with OPV, PID & auto shot timer (latter for convenience, set grind to deliver required brew ratio in ~27 sec)


----------



## Krax

Glenn said:


> If you're espresso focussed then it's overkill
> 
> There are Rocket HX with PIDs which will help you adjust brew temperature easily
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-giotto-premium-plusv3-coffee-machine.html


Thanks for link, looks very nice, especially with the PID more easily accessible than on the R58 and >£500 cheaper than a comparable DB.


----------



## mrsimba

Krax said:


> Thanks for link, looks very nice, especially with the PID more easily accessible than on the R58 and >£500 cheaper than a comparable DB.


Can't see how having to remove the drip trap to use or even see the PID is 'more easily accessible' than one you can hold or position anywhere!

But full marks to Rocket for the aesthetics as I hate to see plastic lcd screens & buttons cut into the fronts of machines & Rocket have managed to integrate the PID beautifully here


----------



## 7493

We make milk drinks all the time with the Evo and it's fine. Forget about cooling flushes with this one if it's set at, on at 0.9bar, off at 1.1bar, you just don't need them. Steaming is great and, so far, I'm loving this machine. The engineer in me would rather have a PID controlled brew boiler but really, it just works.


----------



## Krax

mrsimba said:


> Can't see how having to remove the drip trap to use or even see the PID is 'more easily accessible' than one you can hold or position anywhere!


Simply that its an integral fitting and not a plug in item that I would probably not leave in situ with no "home" location


----------



## hotmetal

You don't actually need to keep the display connected to the R58. But you can just tuck it under the drip tray and leave it there which is as good a 'home' as any. I also rather like not having it on the machine front (not that a detail of this degree influenced my choice) but it's kind of nice to keep the clean trad look. Mind you they really have hidden it on the Giotto haven't they?! In all the pics I've seen I assumed it didn't have one. The R58 cable is an oddity but overall I like the option to put it where I like (eg under the drip tray visible between the front feet)


----------



## mrsimba

hotmetal said:


> You don't actually need to keep the display connected to the R58. But you can just tuck it under the drip tray and leave it there which is as good a 'home' as any. I also rather like not having it on the machine front (not that a detail of this degree influenced my choice) but it's kind of nice to keep the clean trad look. Mind you they really have hidden it on the Giotto haven't they?! In all the pics I've seen I assumed it didn't have one. The R58 cable is an oddity but overall I like the option to put it where I like (eg under the drip tray visible between the front feet)


Exactly where mine lives also


----------



## garch

Hello,

I've just upgraded from a Classic to a Giotti Evo and love it! Initially I was considering mortgaging one of the kids for the R58 but following a chat with Andrew from Rocket at the London Coffee Festival he convinced me that the HX would do for my own requirements just fine, and I'm so glad I did. Saved a bit of money (kept the kids, sold their shoes) and really love using the machine.

I do probably make 50% milk drinks and haven't had any issues with steaming, apart from learning the ropes on the hugely increased power vs the classic and of course just enjoying being in a world where I don't have to think too hard about how many drinks I'm making, flicking the steam switch, letting the steam off on the way down etc etc.. All just seems so much easier now.

Cooling flushes really aren't a big deal, and it's very easy to know how long to do it for just by sound. Eventually I will plumb in, but for now the only issue is the water that needs to be replaced and emptying that drip tray - if there is one criticism of the machine it's that the capacity and actually the depth is just a bit too small. Rinsing the PF post shot needs some care unless you want to mess up the shiny hardware..

I'm still rocking the Mignon grinder and am now trying to justify upgrading to something else (kids back in the firing line). 65E seems to be the natural bedfellow, although if I'm honest I'm concerned that anything bigger than the Mignon will stand out a bit. It was a stretch enough to get the Giotti on the worktop, and that's with a decently high WAF - she now of course concedes that it's a thing of beauty. I'm not sure that can be said about any grinder really..

Garch


----------



## Thecatlinux

Another happy rocket owner


----------



## frustin

does it fit under a standard worktop? My 65E does because of the low profile hopper, but it's literally by millimetres.


----------



## frustin

...also how long does it take to warm up ready for the first shot?


----------



## garch

frustin said:


> ...also how long does it take to warm up ready for the first shot?


I have a 55cm gap from counter to wall units and it fits nicely, with just enough room to pour water into the tank with a small jug.

Warm up time is around 30 minutes to be safe I would say. I use a Belkin Wemo insight plug which turns the machine on based on a schedule you can set on a phone app. Works really well.


----------



## frustin

I've just bought one.







Bit nervous.


----------



## froggystyle

Which model did you buy?


----------



## frustin

Rocket Espresso GIOTTO EVOLUZIONE


----------



## Thecatlinux

frustin said:


> I've just bought one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit nervous.


no need to be nervous , the first time you pull a shot you will know you made the right call


----------



## frustin

...and i've got a buyer for my classic!


----------



## Thecatlinux

everyone's a winner

Rocket owners are the happiest bunch


----------



## 7493

Very happy with mine.


----------



## Jon

Same.


----------



## Jon

frustin said:


> I've just bought one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit nervous.





frustin said:


> Rocket Espresso GIOTTO EVOLUZIONE


You did well. Good decision. Relax.


----------



## frustin

Well, i'm going from a classic to something special, that cost near £1400. I use it every day and it'll last years. People near me would go mental if they knew that i'd just spent that sort of money on a coffee machine.







They just dont appreciate good coffee though. I try and explain to them the intricacies of the beans, weighing, grinding, weighing, pouring, eyes start to glaze. You can see them going wtf, when i get the scales out. When I give them the coffee, then they understand.


----------



## 7493

My family were very sceptical about spending this sort of money on coffee kit. Now they are the ones clamouring for "COFFEE" at regular intervals... One of my better expensive investments...


----------



## frustin

Do you use mineral water? which cleaning instructions do I need to use? should I be backflushing as i do with my classic?


----------



## Jon

Mineral water: yes; Backflushing: yes.


----------



## frustin

What about descaling?

With the classic, i unscrew the shower screen, group head etc for a regular scrub down (not with descaler). Same rules apply?


----------



## hotmetal

@Frustin, congrats on the machine. Water-wise, I use Ashbeck, (or Volvic when there is an offer on!) Be careful, some bottled water is very hard and will be worse than tap water for scale, so check the composition and "total dry residue @180°C" which should ideally be under 100mg/l. pH ideally close to 7 (Volvic is better than Ashbeck for lack of acidity). There's a lot more to it than that but those are the things to watch for if you're talking about machine care. If you use low TDS water you won't need to descale for a very long time. Rocket say that descaling when needed should be done by a repair centre. Of course you can do it yourself but it takes a lot of flushing to get all of it out of both boilers.

Backflush every couple days or so with just water. If you use Cafiza or Pulycaff you really need to take the lever off and lube the cams with Molycote 111 or other food safe lube, but you can probably do this (chem flush and relube) once every 6 months. Dropping the shower screen is very easy and is worthwhile because coffee oils and fines build up behind it very quickly. Use the back of a spoon to just ease it out, rinse, and push back in by hand. Note the orientation of the group gasket which is attached to the shower screen: flat edge meets PF, rounded edge fits curled lip of shower screen. Avoid poking the gasket with anything pointed or sharp and don't lock the portafilter in any harder than necessary and your group gasket will last a lot longer (they're only a few quid anyway and are considered consumables but still). Hope that helps. I did post a link to a video by Espressotec on how to lube the cams in another Rocket thread recently.


----------



## frustin

First of all thanks for the reply...



hotmetal said:


> Of course you can do it yourself but it takes a lot of flushing to get all of it out of both boilers.


I've got the Evo so its a HX.



hotmetal said:


> Backflush every couple days or so with just water.


What about all the oil build up? Isnt it the same as the classic in that respect?

While I have you, how are you getting consistent dosing with your 65E? mine is a bit inconsistent.


----------



## hotmetal

Ah! Muppet attack! Of course it's hx. In that case take what I say about descaling with a pinch of Cafiza! Maybe it's no more tricky than a Classic then?

With the lever activated machines some oils are desirable as they lubricate the cam/lever setup. Which is why you have to relube when you chem back flush. A quick regular water-only backflush seems (to me) to keep things from getting too sticky in between chem flushes which can then be less frequent. The Classic is different with its solenoid setup. I used to use cafiza on the classic every couple of months as it was easier.

I'm open to being corrected by any of the more technically inclined members though.

As for the 65E I'm pretty pleased with it. I've not noticed any real inconsistencies with grind level etc. Dose-wise I tend to set it for 18g (bean-dependent but usually 18) and when I'm weighing I'm usually seeing 17.9-18.1 but worst case about 17.7-18.3. At that level you do notice a little bit of a difference but if I see 17.7 I either top up (single shot button set to 1 sec) or just tamp a wee bit more firmly. So depending on your level of expectation of how consistent it has to be, yes it's not 100% perfect but it's close enough for me most of the time. I rarely get a bad shot - my coffee suffers more from my inability to get my milk consistently good than anything shot related! ?


----------



## frustin

Are we doing a 3 sec pre-infusion followed by full to get a pour starting at about 8 seconds?


----------



## Wobin19

I have tried all sorts of combinations and have found that no preinfusiion works just fine. I just rely on built in preinfusiion in the e61. Great thread I should have contributed before now.


----------



## frustin

isnt preinfusion on the rocket where you lift the leaver to the 8 o'clock position for 3 seconds then the whole way after that? Whats the preinfusion you are talking about Wobin?


----------



## Glenn

Generally when you have one plumbed in, not when it is tank fed


----------



## frustin

sorry, what is generally when it's plumbed in? the lifting of the handle to 8o'clock position or the built in preinfusion?


----------



## 7493

The 8 o'clock preinfusion works even with a tanked machine. It's just enough to wet the puck though. I've not found any real advantage to using it.


----------



## frustin

so how long do you expect to wait until the pour? 8 seconds?


----------



## Glenn

With plumbed in the line pressure will be released and sustained, then the pump kicks in

With tank fed the water is released but with no follow up pressure until the pump is activated - less pre-infusion than plumbed in, but still some


----------



## frustin

I'm still not clear, I'm using the tank. Am i to raise the handle to the 8o'clock for preinfusion or just straight up to the pump activation? if the later, how long should I be waiting until the pour?


----------



## Glenn

When using the tank there is a small element of pre-infusion but not like a plumbed in machine

With a tank raise straight away and aim for 5-8 seconds before first drips appear, for a 25-30 second total extraction (on average)

This means stopping the shot after 25-30 seconds of lifting the lever

Times will vary greatly with grinder/beans/machine combination


----------



## 7493

Exactly how I use mine with the single addition that I pull the lever down to stop the shot a gramme or so early because the flow continues for a moment or two after the lever is lowered and, unless you want to whip the cup out from under the PF, you will get a gramme or two more than you want if you pull it down at the precise weight required.


----------



## Wobin19

Yep exactly what I do per Rob666. Mine is tank fed too.


----------



## hotmetal

Ditto


----------



## frustin

getting a pour @ 8 secs, however i'm grinding 18g but it's taking 34-35 seconds to get about 38g pour. Does that sound ok?


----------



## hotmetal

Might be a tad fine but it really depends on whether you like the flavours that's producing. I would expect that to produce a nice balanced shot with not too much acidity but it depends on the bean and your taste preferences. Certainly it's not 'wrong' or 'out there', I often grind slightly tight and run a tad longer (output not time) because I kinda like it like that, at least in milk. In fact those are similar numbers to what I'm doing with the last of my DSOL from April.


----------



## frustin

I'm unsure about this bean anyway, "ETHIOPIA YIRGACHEFFE KOCHERE KORE NATURAL" from hasbean."I tend to have americano's with a drop of single cream. The cream mellows the coffee so it's quite kind if i screw up the shot.


----------



## @[email protected]

Hi, another evoluzione user here.

can I just ask what pressures folk are running there machines at? Mine is set to 1.0bar ( kicks in at 0.9, drops out at 1.1) and whilst it runs well I've read that some are recommending 1.2 to get a better temp and better steaming.


----------



## frustin

you mean the boiler pressure? on the left hand site?


----------



## @[email protected]

Yeah, from what I've read on the bells barista review and other threads some are recommending adjusting the pstat up to 1.2 from the factory setting, some not. I'm not having any trouble getting the temp high enough but willing to give it a try if there is any improvements to gain. I could live with a bit more steam pressure if it's not at the expense of shot quality.


----------



## frustin

mine sits at 0.9 before i do anything. when i start her up (start the pump) she goes up to 1.1 and then settles back to 0.9 again.


----------



## @[email protected]

Yes mines the same. As the pressure drops to 0.9 the heater kicks in then drops out at 1.1 giving a nominal average pressure of 1 bar.(factory setting) some say this is not enough. For example http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/Rocket-Espresso-Evoluzione-v3.pdf

pages 8 and 13.


----------



## frustin

so the standing rest should be 1.2? which will go up to 1.4? or should it be 1.1 then when the pump goes on it climbs to 1.3?


----------



## @[email protected]

Yes if you were to increase it to 1.2 it would kick in at 1.1 and out at 1.3. Not saying that it "should" be set to 1.2 though, rocket obviously have there reasons for setting it at 1.0 . I was just looking for user experiences of this adjustment before I give it a try. From what I've read the jury is still out.


----------



## 7493

Mine was set at on 0.9 off 1.1. I tried increasing it and wished I hadn't!









Have it just about reset to where it was and life is much easier. No cooling flushes and slightly slower steaming but a much less traumatic experience....


----------



## garch

I upped mine to 1.2 on the advice of that BB review. I do see more steam pressure but cooling flushes are definitely longer. I've also noticed wetter pucks so I'm thinking my brew temperature may be too high now so may take it to 1.1.


----------



## frustin

Rob666 said:


> much less traumatic experience....


erk!









What exactly is a "cooling flush"? i've not really found a definitive guide.


----------



## @[email protected]

Rob66 you say your not doing any cooling flushes? With mine when I lift the lever I can hear/see bubbling, fizzing water on the shower screen, I normally just run this till it stops wait 20 secs and pull the shot. Do you get this but just pull the shot straight away? No differences with shot taste?

fustrin, when the machine sits idle the water in the hx tubing is overheated by the boiler as it has nowhere to go. The cooling flush is simply to purge this out


----------



## frustin

ah ok, so no more than a few seconds then? i did it with my classic as the initial pump on would blast out steam.


----------



## 7493

No, no steam or bubbling, fizzing water. But that's with it set to ON at 0.9bar and OFF at just under 1.1bar. Any hotter and I do get the water dance. No cooling flush at all unless the machine has been idling for an hour or more.

I arrived at this methodology after a conversation with Claudette at BB. I was getting slightly sour shots from one blend and Claudette suggested the temperature was too low due to the cooling flush. The Evo has a restrictor in the thermosyphon which, when the pressurestat is adjusted just right, keeps the brew temp in the right range without resorting to a cooling flush.


----------



## @[email protected]

Hmm still get the water dance after just half an hour idling. I don't think il be adjusting the pstat anytime soon then. Thanks


----------



## frustin

this water dance, is it when you've left the machine, come back 1/2 hr later or so and find that there is a bit of water bubbling out of the shower screen?


----------



## frustin

Rob666 said:


> The Evo has a restrictor in the thermosyphon which, when the pressurestat is adjusted just right, keeps the brew temp in the right range without resorting to a cooling flush.


Is that new for the v2? because it's not mentioned in that pdf on the BB website. In fact the chap that wrote it is suggesting the pressure increase and also still doing a cooling flush. I'm not saying that just because he wrote it it must be true but i'd have expected him to write something as significant as "restrictor in the thermowhatsitsname".


----------



## krabster

Having used mine with a HX for mainly Americanos I'm glad I didn't go for a dual boiler with the extra cost as it meant I could spend more on the grinder. There has been no occasion where I thought a dual boiler was necessary and much more enjoy playing the my Mahlkonig grinder instead


----------



## frustin

i bought a bottomless pf, which i received yesterday. I should have bought one months ago. I clearly didnt have my grinder dialed in correctly. even spread of grind in the basket is also important. I'd have never known unless i'd bought that pf. The downside: i've used up a 250g bag of coffee readjusting my grinder.


----------



## 7493

I believe, but don't quote me, that the thermosiphon restrictor is new for v2. I would still be happier with a double boiler machine, I think. I like the idea of PID control of the brew boiler but don't think it is necessary for the steam boiler. One of the big advantages of the Verona is separate PID control loops for the two boilers. Otherwise, I'd rather have a pressurestat on the steam and PID on the brew.


----------



## frustin

drip tray on this thing is tiny.


----------



## 7493

True! The drip tray is very small and does not make the best use of the space available.


----------



## Daren

frustin said:


> drip tray on this thing is tiny.


Plumb it!


----------



## frustin

not in my kitchen. there's no where to plumb it in. plus the water is hard in my area. it'd scale up quicker than a dragon that was ... erm. It would be a pain in the arse.


----------



## 7493

Thought about just plumbing in the drain, which would be comparatively easy in my utility room. However, since the drip tray gets mucky from coffee grounds and would be much harder to clean if plumbed in, decided against. It isn't really a problem or hassle. Just add it to the daily routine.


----------



## Jon

Rob. Think you plumb in the bit under the drip tray so the drip tray can still be removed and be super shiny.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes you could let the drip tray contents just go down a tube into a bucket.

Put two handles on the bucket, add steamed milk and a Costa logo. ...


----------



## Daren

frustin said:


> not in my kitchen. there's no where to plumb it in. plus the water is hard in my area. it'd scale up quicker than a dragon that was ... erm. It would be a pain in the arse.


You need to add an inline water filter. Really simple to do yourself and not too expensive. Have a search on here (or look up Brita C300 on google.... Loads of other good alternatives available). You'll wonder how you managed filling the water reservoir before - so Bear Grylls!



Rob666 said:


> Thought about just plumbing in the drain, which would be comparatively easy in my utility room. However, since the drip tray gets mucky from coffee grounds and would be much harder to clean if plumbed in, decided against. It isn't really a problem or hassle. Just add it to the daily routine.


If it's plumbed then you can just run the group/water tap/steam straight into the drip tray to clean it?


----------



## frustin

I could get a plumber in to do that right? I've got a plan formulating here.


----------



## 7493

@jonc You're quite correct of course. Perhaps I will plumb in the drip tray but not the cold water feed.


----------



## Jon

Rob666 said:


> @jonc You're quite correct of course. Perhaps I will plumb in the drip tray but not the cold water feed.


There's a first time for everything!


----------



## frustin

no time like the present i say...I've got a plumber coming round today to give me a quote on plumbing in my Evo, with water, filter and waste. oh and he's replacing my stop valve









plumber isnt coming


----------



## frustin

.


----------



## frustin

Plumber coming on friday morning now.


----------



## frustin

Coffee fail again this morning. It took about 10secs for the pour to start on my first cup this morning so I tried adding a tiny tiny amount of coarseness to bring it down to about 8secs, and for whatever reason it wouldnt start the pour.









Loosing the will.


----------



## Mrboots2u

After the shot starts - how long does it take to hit the brew ratio your after and what does the shot taste like. . Dont focus on a time

Hit a brew ratio then adjsut the grind based in the taste and.


----------



## frustin

Tomorrow I'll start timing again.


----------



## frustin

After a bit of dialing in i've managed [email protected] 30secs - it's been so long since i've had a decent shot i've forgotten what good tastes like i think.


----------



## frustin

BB isnt open by the looks of things today. Is the Rocket supposed to come with a plumbing in kit? Or is an order separately thing?


----------



## froggystyle

The R58 comes with the hoses, not sure about your model though.


----------



## Daren

My machine came with hoses (feed and drain). Does your box or manual list the contents?


----------



## Thecatlinux

frustin said:


> BB isnt open by the looks of things today. Is the Rocket supposed to come with a plumbing in kit? Or is an order separately thing?


assuming you bought it new and it's an evo2 yes there are the necessary pipes in the box to allow plumbing in , to change over the machine from tank fed to plump in just remove the tank where you will find a toggle switch which is clearly marked . The drip tray is easy you just have to remove the bolt from the center of the tray and the water will drain into the tundish below (obviously don't forget to connect the drain pipe)


----------



## frustin

oops they were right at the bottom under all the cardboard and stuff


----------



## frustin

After 7 years of ownership, she's still going strong.

I've only ever put *Volvic *in it (man that stuff's getting expensive now) and i've never decalcified it. I used to do it to my gaggia classic. How can i check if it needs it?


----------

